# The Fly



## Fujidave (Mar 27, 2018)

Taken with the X-T20 + XC16-50mm with a Raynox 150 clipped on, roll on summer.





The Fly by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice.  I love the Raynox diopters.   I use the 250 on my macro lens quite often.


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 27, 2018)

Lookin' good, just keep him out of the teleporter.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 27, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you.



BrentC said:


> Nice.  I love the Raynox diopters.   I use the 250 on my macro lens quite often.



Thank you, I have both the 150 and 250, but find it easier using the 150 so just need more practice.



Jeff G said:


> Lookin' good, just keep him out of the teleporter.



LOL:  Thank you too.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 6, 2018)

Horrible looking creature but a very good shot..............


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 10, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Horrible looking creature but a very good shot..............



Thank you Jeff, love em up close.


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2018)

Great and very clean and well lit shot! Would have been nice to have had the fly leaning into the shot instead of away, but this angle gives a good view of the underwing and the ear bits and other such that are housed there


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 21, 2018)

Overread said:


> Great and very clean and well lit shot! Would have been nice to have had the fly leaning into the shot instead of away, but this angle gives a good view of the underwing and the ear bits and other such that are housed there



Thank you for the nice words.  Just had a quick go with the X-T2 + XF 18-55mm + Raynox 150


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 21, 2018)

Dave, these are great!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2018)

Excellent insects shots.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 22, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Dave, these are great!



Thank you Jeff.



DarkShadow said:


> Excellent insects shots.



Thank you too David.


----------



## PJcam (Apr 22, 2018)

Great shots Fujidave, it is amazing how some of the creatures that look ugliest look amazing close up.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 22, 2018)

PJcam said:


> Great shots Fujidave, it is amazing how some of the creatures that look ugliest look amazing close up.



Thank you PJ, every now and then I am lucky enough to get the eyes up close.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Apr 25, 2018)

Dave,
Are these images stacked?  Very nice details if not.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 25, 2018)

Steven Dillon said:


> Dave,
> Are these images stacked?  Very nice details if not.



Thank you Steven, no stacking at all just plain hand held and snap.  One day I might have a go at the stacking though.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2018)

Sweet shots. I am impressed with that add on. I often wondered about those...

I noticed that the MCE11 tube worked good on the 18-55 zoom so it makes sense that this would be good on a zoom. I would venture to say on a macro lens, using this add on of yours, stacking the image may be necessary but not sure.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 25, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Sweet shots. I am impressed with that add on. I often wondered about those...
> 
> I noticed that the MCE11 tube worked good on the 18-55 zoom so it makes sense that this would be good on a zoom. I would venture to say on a macro lens, using this add on of yours, stacking the image may be necessary but not sure.



Thank you JC, if I don`t end up buying the XF 50mm f2 I might get the MCE11.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet shots. I am impressed with that add on. I often wondered about those...
> ...



I think @SquarePeg found a good, more affordable replacement for the MCE11, not certain though. Maybe she will chime in on it. I don't know, that rayon works pretty good from what I can see.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 25, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



I have the 11 and 16mm JJC extension tubes.  They work great with my Fuji lenses, especially the 60mm.  I think I paid $40 on Amazon.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 25, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Thanks for that mate.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 25, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Fujidave said:
> ...




Thank you, I just had a look on the UK Amazon great they do them and cheaper too, but they are only on Prime sale, but thank you very much.


----------



## Fujidave (May 2, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Fujidave said:
> ...



@SquarePeg  Hi is there any chance you could show me a test with the JJC extension tube on the XF18-55mm please as I might well sign up for Prime and get them, if they are good.


----------

